# Gunted (lost) Media: The Legendary Soph Clip, discovered!



## irujdksajksdjlsk (Jul 5, 2021)

Just found this in an old clipping folder. The video is really fucked up because the software I was using at the time sucked, but the important parts are visible through the flickering. Here's the ending to the Soph stream. He shows his twitter dms with Joe Bernstein and his twitter search history. He really is always looking for porn. 

No sound because there was actually no audio on the stream. Apologies in advance if the full stream has been found already. I haven't kept up with Ralph.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 6, 2021)

RALPH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Thumb Butler (Jul 6, 2021)

There's nothing much to say but


----------



## Keranu (Jul 6, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 2321019View attachment 2321016
> RALPH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


I was telling someone recently that Pantsu kind of falls into this Soph fetish Ralph has.

Remember when people pointed out that Faith bore a creepy resemblence to Soph? I could see Pantsu coming off as a horse-faced expansion of Soph to Ralph.

We all know Ralph likes em really young. He seems to have a thing for small, childlike brunettes.

Nora was an exception, but she was still 18, if not younger, when they met.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Jul 6, 2021)

This might be the reason why the lemon emperor no longer smiles upon gunt.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 6, 2021)

Keranu said:


> I was telling someone recently that Pantsu kind of falls into this Soph fetish Ralph has.
> 
> Remember when people pointed out that Faith bore a creepy resemblence to Soph? I could see Pantsu coming off as a horse-faced expansion of Soph to Ralph.
> 
> ...


They were talking when she was just 17 or so.
Though the legal age in Bonglang is 16 or 12 if you're a paki Asian, Ralph was in his 30s.


----------



## RichardRApe (Jul 6, 2021)

Ethan Ralph has a history of this and his favorite porn stars are either black males or micro dick shaming pedophiles. Can't make this up.

I'm also told "if she's down" is coded pedophile language for some type of extreme fecal play. Like where they don't wipe and there's some type of eating of the feces. Honestly it made me sick so I stopped reading, it's along the same lines as diaper furs. Also notice how he shifts the blame right afterwards with the question "But we corrupted her?!" which is classic pedophile victim shaming.

Then of course there's the big sharing, editing and distributing of CP he did with Andy.
View attachment Andy_gives_ralph_cp.webm
And finally he enlisted the skills of a more experienced predator and self-professed Minor Attracted Person Digi Neigh Mantsu May to take advantage of the child bride (and the reason he'll never see his son Xander ever again).


----------



## Ripple (Jul 6, 2021)

YouTube link to the above mentioned  stream with Andy where they record themselves looking at what they themselves consider pornography of children.




I know Ralph has said previously he was trying to get lost episodes onto his killstream app, I wonder if these are the classics he’s referring to.


----------



## Null (Jul 6, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> RALPH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


i never realized how much she looks like soph what the fuck


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 6, 2021)

Null said:


> i never realized how much she looks like soph what the fuck


The resemblance is striking, it's fucking creepy and definitely NOT a coincidence.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 6, 2021)

Keranu said:


> Nora was an exception, but she was still 18, if not younger, when they met.


definitely younger ralph changed his story several times about that including positing some mythical nora 18th birthday call in stream happened and they met there.



WeWuzFinns said:


> This might be the reason why the lemon emperor no longer smiles upon gunt.


based dlive refusing to shelter known neo nazi and suspected child molester ethan ralph


----------



## Benzo Samurai (Jul 6, 2021)

as an anon who was there during this legendary time, semper fucking fi to op for this, this was a major major moment in the tale of the gunt, this was an early, if not the first, cp-oriented fuck up he haid iirc.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Jul 6, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Ethan Ralph has a history of this and his favorite porn stars are either black males or micro dick shaming pedophiles. Can't make this up.
> View attachment 2321030View attachment 2321038
> I'm also told "if she's down" is coded pedophile language for some type of extreme fecal play. Like where they don't wipe and there's some type of eating of the feces. Honestly it made me sick so I stopped reading, it's along the same lines as diaper furs. Also notice how he shifts the blame right afterwards with the question "But we corrupted her?!" which is classic pedophile victim shaming.
> View attachment 2321032
> ...


Mercedes Carerra was just a regular porn star, not known as a fetishist, and she was dabbling in right wing grifting around 2015. I think Ralph is just playing off of Paul Joseph Watson's tweet. Paul is making a tongue in cheek joke about how he likes her gamer gate videos and referencing her porn videos, Ralph is making a crude joke about watching her porn as well, the vast majority of which is just regular big titted milf porn stuff. II haven't looked into what transpired with the child abuse thing but that happened years after those tweets and happened in her personal life, not her porn,  and to say that Ralph liked her because of those things is a big reach imo. He liked her because she was saying 2015 conservative gamergatey things online and is a big titted milf. 

The line about "if she's down" being pedo code is such a reach it makes me wonder whether your whole post is a joke. You don't know people that say "if x is down"?


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Jul 6, 2021)

Null said:


> i never realized how much she looks like soph what the fuck


She literally looks she could be Faith's younger sister. Holy shit Ralph. Could you have given your detractors any more ammunition than you already have?


----------



## Keranu (Jul 6, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> definitely younger ralph changed his story several times about that including positing some mythical nora 18th birthday call in stream happened and they met there.


Can you share more details on this, is it archived? I think I've only heard about this in passing. We need to document Ethan Oliver Ralph's pedophilia in as much detail as possible.



CohenManischewitz said:


> Gator is Ralph's bottom bitch though. Free speech warriors only on The KillStream.


Not even on the Killstream. Ralph's shows have become NPR affiliates.


----------



## thismanlies (Jul 6, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 2321019View attachment 2321016View attachment 2321136
> RALPH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


You know how Shoe on Head was a grown version of Boxxy? I have to wonder if Ralph was grooming Faith to be a grown version of Soph...


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 6, 2021)

Keranu said:


> Can you share more details on this, is it archived? I think I've only heard about this in passing. We need to document Ethan Oliver Ralph's pedophilia in as much detail as possible.


i used to have the streams but my pc crapped out and i dont remember which episodes of the ks it was. he said at first he met her on twitter and then a different stream he said he met her when she called on the killstream conveniently on her 18th birthday and conveniently the stream doesnt exist and he has no proof it ever existed to his own admission but he says some faggot can vouch for it.



thismanlies said:


> Faith to be a grown version of Soph


>grown


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jul 6, 2021)

That's a bit more damning than I had even had it described to me. The way I heard is that he was AFK paused on a stream which made me think he could just be passed out. He was clearly awake and creeping her.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 6, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> That's a bit more damning than I had even had it described to me. The way I heard is that he was AFK paused on a stream which made me think he could just be passed out. He was clearly awake and creeping her.


someone described it to me as her lifting her feet up like a kick or something but its worse, he paused right when he could get a still of her legs apart and her making a face. creepy fucking chomo pig

edit oh forgot his infamous "kids under 18 who consent to sex are whores" quote that shows he doesnt really believe in aoc or the concept that kids cant consent and actually blaming child rape victims. that and him and warski and that thought blaming the underage girls in the weird instagram pedo circle for being "thots" and whores, you know its bad when even @Jester69  breaks his persona to call you a creep


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jul 6, 2021)

With this kind of pedo shit, maybe he really is a True & Honest TradCath.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 6, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> You know how Shoe on Head was a grown version of Boxxy? I have to wonder if Ralph was grooming Faith to be a grown version of Soph...


Proof's in the Marker's Mark. 

Grooming, but absolutely NOT towards being a GROWN version... 18 is older than 12...


----------



## thismanlies (Jul 6, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> >grown





AltisticRight said:


> Proof's in the Marker's Mark.
> 
> Grooming, but absolutely NOT towards being a GROWN version... 18 is older than 12...


Maybe grown's not the right term... Legal. That's the term I'm looking for.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jul 6, 2021)

God damn that's some creepy shit.  How much older is Faith than Soph anyway?  I don't think there's that big of a gap to be honest.

Everyone in that circle has some gross pedo moment to them.  One of these days one of them is going to get nailed with CP mark my words.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 6, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> Maybe grown's not the right term... Legal. That's the term I'm looking for.


its hard to have the right words for a situation this fucked up

also ralph loses big to chad dsp,


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jul 6, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Everyone in that circle has some gross pedo moment to them. One of these days one of them is going to get nailed with CP mark my words.


Yeah were hitting a critical mass of creepitude at this point.......

Wait wasn't Soph on Diddler Dax's show too where she was allowed to talk to digi bro and then also Dax was gunt's connect to Faith and the rumored fake ID.

Jesus dude...


----------



## Heavy Rainfall2 (Jul 6, 2021)

I always assumed this was fake or exaggerated since there was no proof for so long, but shit Ralph, what the fuck dude. Better hope your paypigs don't see this


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jul 6, 2021)

gets creepier by magnitudes and now we wait until Mantsu and Gunt get arrested for possessing kiddie porn.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jul 6, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> Yeah were hitting a critical mass of creepitude at this point.......
> 
> Wait wasn't Soph on Diddler Dax's show too where she was allowed to talk to digi bro and then also Dax was gunt's connect to Faith and the rumored fake ID.
> 
> Jesus dude...


That's pretty fucked.  You have to figure that this is what all of them have managed to slip out.  I try to give people the benefit of the doubt over this sort of thing but it's getting pretty bad.  Even if this was all just at face value and Ralph was drunkenly researching his show (which sounds ridiculous when I type it out), he had no fucking business even talking with her.  Ralph and Dax should have known well enough to realize that's someone's daughter and maybe don't let them on your late night Howard Stern wanna be shit shows, but in all likelihood they know it's fucked up and just don't care.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jul 6, 2021)

Akashic Retard said:


> Mercedes Carerra was just a regular porn star, not known as a fetishist, and she was dabbling in right wing grifting around 2015. I think Ralph is just playing off of Paul Joseph Watson's tweet. Paul is making a tongue in cheek joke about how he likes her gamer gate videos and referencing her porn videos, Ralph is making a crude joke about watching her porn as well, the vast majority of which is just regular big titted milf porn stuff. II haven't looked into what transpired with the child abuse thing but that happened years after those tweets and happened in her personal life, not her porn,  and to say that Ralph liked her because of those things is a big reach imo. He liked her because she was saying 2015 conservative gamergatey things online and is a big titted milf.
> 
> The line about "if she's down" being pedo code is such a reach it makes me wonder whether your whole post is a joke. You don't know people that say "if x is down"?


"Mercedes" has always been openly a libertarian (pedophile).


----------



## Spectre_06 (Jul 6, 2021)

Null said:


> i never realized how much she looks like soph what the fuck


I was looking at that side-by-side and was like, "Holy shit..."


----------



## Akashic Retard (Jul 6, 2021)

3119967d0c said:


> "Mercedes" has always been openly a libertarian (pedophile).


I'm confused whether the people in the thread want actual evidence of pedophilia or just want to circle jerk themselves into believing it's true. I'm just not going to bother.


----------



## Opioid Kenobi (Jul 6, 2021)

Akashic Retard said:


> I'm confused whether the people in the thread want actual evidence of pedophilia or just want to circle jerk themselves into believing it's true. I'm just not going to bother.


So a man caught looking at CP with warski during a stream, combined with the recently found soph stream isnt enough for you?

Lets pretend for a second that you are in Ralphs shoes during the CP stream with Warski. I believe the excuse Ralph gives for that is he was trying to use it to catch pedophiles? (Could be wrong and dont care enough because its mostly irrelevant) Now replace CP with Ralph and Warski finding a dead body, (and for this autistic hypothetical you are Ethan), do you
A. Report the dead body to the authorities?
Or 
B. Start crime scene analysis and an autopsy in hopes of catching the killer yourself?


TLDR Normal response to coming across CP is to report it to some sort of authorities so they can investigate and you dont come across as someone who looks at CP.
I accept donations in the form of puzzle pieces and hats thank you.


----------



## byuu (Jul 6, 2021)

Opioid Kenobi said:


> Lets pretend for a second that you are in Ralphs shoes during the CP stream with Warski. I believe the excuse Ralph gives for that is he was trying to use it to catch pedophiles? (Could be wrong and dont care enough because its mostly irrelevant) Now replace CP with Ralph and Warski finding a dead body, (and for this autistic hypothetical you are Ethan), do you
> A. Report the dead body to the authorities?
> Or
> B. Start crime scene analysis and an autopsy in hopes of catching the killer yourself?


I'm actually going to defend the Gunt there.
They were just being retarded and hyped themselves up to be pedo hunters who will go through pedobait images on Instagram (or something like that I forgot) and expose a whole pedo ring.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Jul 6, 2021)

Opioid Kenobi said:


> Lets pretend for a second that you are in Ralphs shoes during the CP stream with Warski. I believe the excuse Ralph gives for that is he was trying to use it to catch pedophiles?


"Hey Ralph, d-d-do you want to see almost n-n-n-naked high schoolers and we c-c-can use it to try to c-c-catch pedophile?"

Now the normal person would be like, "No you autistic fucking retard, we send that shit to the FBI or something."  But Ralph wanted to have a huge To Catch a Predator moment, and not only fucked it up, but managed to probably fuck up what was more than likely an international sting operation.  That's how retarded they are.


----------



## Opioid Kenobi (Jul 6, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> I'm actually going to defend the Gunt there.
> They were just being retarded and hyped themselves up to be pedo hunters who will go through pedobait images on Instagram (or something like that I forgot) and expose a whole pedo ring.





Spectre_06 said:


> "Hey Ralph, d-d-do you want to see almost n-n-n-naked high schoolers and we c-c-can use it to try to c-c-catch pedophile?"
> 
> Now the normal person would be like, "No you autistic fucking retard, we send that shit to the FBI or something."  But Ralph wanted to have a huge To Catch a Predator moment, and not only fucked it up, but managed to probably fuck up what was more than likely an international sting operation.  That's how retarded they are.


I will agree they are retarded, especially if that was the best defense they had for it. What were they hoping to recognize pedophiles they knew so they could snitch on them and eliminate competition?


----------



## Meckhlorde (Jul 6, 2021)

On face value this video was gross to look at, and looks pretty bad for our big fat piggie. On the bright side though the Ay-lawgs win again because Ralph DEFINITELY didn't want this up anywhere.


----------



## Mr.Downer (Jul 6, 2021)

your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Jul 6, 2021)

*GAYTAH THA AYYLAWGS KNOW, FLAG IT DOWN*


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jul 6, 2021)

Mr.Downer said:


> View attachment 2321760


Sounds like he's straining himself while shitting.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Jul 6, 2021)

Opioid Kenobi said:


> So a man caught looking at CP with warski during a stream, combined with the recently found soph stream isnt enough for you?
> 
> Lets pretend for a second that you are in Ralphs shoes during the CP stream with Warski. I believe the excuse Ralph gives for that is he was trying to use it to catch pedophiles? (Could be wrong and dont care enough because its mostly irrelevant) Now replace CP with Ralph and Warski finding a dead body, (and for this autistic hypothetical you are Ethan), do you
> A. Report the dead body to the authorities?
> ...


I said nothing about that. My post should be read in the context of the one I was replying to.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Jul 6, 2021)

Heavy Rainfall2 said:


> I always assumed this was fake or exaggerated since there was no proof for so long, but shit Ralph, what the fuck dude. Better hope your paypigs don't see this


His paypigs have no morals. Ralph could come out tomorrow with a statement saying he honestly wants to fuck children and they'd cheer. 

"BASED RALPHAMALE WANTING TO RAPE KIDS! HE'S SO CHAD! I WANNA BE JUST LIKE HIM!"

The only people lower than Ralph are the people who support him.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Jul 6, 2021)

Savior of the white race is a deadbeat dad, has never had a real job, is a felon and also a confirmed pedo who seeks out mentally ill women to fulfill a degenerate fantasy.

Sandra would be rolling in her grave, if she had any morals herself.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 6, 2021)

Heavy Rainfall2 said:


> I always assumed this was fake or exaggerated since there was no proof for so long, but shit Ralph, what the fuck dude. Better hope your paypigs don't see this


i assumed the testimonies and memory were accurate, its much worse than even the worst of them though



Spectre_06 said:


> but managed to probably fuck up what was more than likely an international sting operation. That's how retarded they are.


it still angers me that cog let him get away, even if their blunder had little to no chance of actually letting them get away any mistake or probability no matter how small added because you wanted to stream it is bad, you shouldnt be like "oh there was basically no chance our mistake helped pedos gat away" you should be thinking "oh we helped no matter how small the pedophiles towards their goal", now its clear hes only remorseful he cant brag about it and didnt help them gangrape the kids more.


----------



## Ed Special (Jul 6, 2021)

suppose i'm retarded (big stretch, i know) and don't know who this FAS-ass thot is... who's this FAS-ass thot?


----------



## Snappy Jappy (Jul 6, 2021)

irujdksajksdjlsk said:


> Just found this in an old clipping folder. The video is really fucked up because the software I was using at the time sucked, but the important parts are visible through the flickering. Here's the ending to the Soph stream. He shows his twitter dms with Joe Bernstein and his twitter search history. He really is always looking for porn.
> 
> No sound because there was actually no audio on the stream. Apologies in advance if the full stream has been found already. I haven't kept up with Ralph.
> View attachment 2321014


Absolutely disgusting, Ralph should be ashamed of himself. Jerking off to a 13 year old girl on a livestream... what a monster


----------



## Mr Moonface (Jul 6, 2021)

Ralph's recent conversion to LGBTQ+ ally during the Byuu saga is suddenly making a whole lot more sense. How long before he adds MAP to his profile blurb?


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Jul 6, 2021)

Wow, someone fucking found it. Big  to the OP for posting this you legend.

While nothing here is illegal, it does seem quite obvious that he is creeping on a little girl when he thinks no one is looking. I'd been told he had passed out while watching one of her videos, but this is clearly not the case. He has paused the screen on her video while he is still awake, still moving his mouse and clicking on stuff. Going to her Twitter and looking at pictures of her there. This is really fucking weird.

I don't think it is unreasonable to call Ralph a pedophile after seeing this. Fucking creepy.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 6, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Wow, someone fucking found it. Big  to the OP for posting this you legend.
> 
> While nothing here is illegal, it does seem quite obvious that he is creeping on a little girl when he thinks no one is looking. I'd been told he had passed out while watching one of her videos, but this is clearly not the case. He has paused the screen on her video while he is still awake, still moving his mouse and clicking on stuff. Going to her Twitter and looking at pictures of her there. This is really fucking weird.
> 
> I don't think it is unreasonable to call Ralph a pedophile after seeing this. Fucking creepy.


He knew it too thats why he made minimum commentary on it and scrubbed it from the internet as hard as he did


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Jul 7, 2021)

Anybody who thinsk Soph hasn't been passed around since her parents put her online needs to buy a ticket to Reality. This entire series of circles is rife with pedos, and Soph being a "based & re-pilled loli" is perfect bait. In the same way the elites do, Soph was a CIA purchase used to wrangle all "alt-right" grifters into being complicit with the same narrative. Ethan Ralph is just a Guntchurian Candidate. They'll all paid to fuck her and there's evidence in a vault of all of them doing. Why do you think she was in Shad's server? Why do you think all her stuffs vanished behind a dwindling paywall? She was never popular, views and engagement pumped to pimp her out on a circuit. She only still makes videos and kyantent as a disparate cope. 

inb4 durr you're sexualizing a kid hurr

I was right about Derek Chauvin and George Floyd working at a gay nightclub together and being in a deep RP gay dom/sub relationship and subsequent ensarement in the psychosphere. Please try and doubt me about this.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Jul 7, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> Savior of the white race is a deadbeat dad, has never had a real job, is a felon and also a confirmed pedo who seeks out mentally ill women to fulfill a degenerate fantasy.
> 
> Sandra would be rolling in her grave, if she had any morals herself.


Savior of the white race has a massive gunt and is a manlet. What a time to be alive.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jul 7, 2021)

He's called others pedos for far less so this is as good as a conviction by his own standards.


----------



## Ripple (Jul 7, 2021)

Ed Special said:


> suppose i'm retarded (big stretch, i know) and don't know who this FAS-ass thot is... who's this FAS-ass thot?


Soph was a “based and redpilled” 14 yr old youtuber who was almost entirely coached by her parents to make “based and redpilled” YouTube videos as a 14 year old. In many of these videos she very explicitly talked about sexual topics. She was groomed by shadman, who proudly drew pornography in the likeness of this literal child. At some point during her 15 minutes of fame, Ethan Ralph decided to grift off her larger following and bring this child onto his stream, calling her the “Killstream Kid.”
Everyone told him this was creepy and gross and a terrible idea.
During one of Ralph’s many blackouts, he seemed to not realize he was streaming and decided to stare at pictures of her while breathing heavily. It is alleged he was masturbating. Ralph quickly purged any footage he could find of the incident.


Null said:


> i never realized how much she looks like soph what the fuck


What’s great is this old tweet where he implies that 2018 Ethan Ralph would be very happy with that picture. How old would she have been?


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 7, 2021)

Ripple said:


> Soph was a “based and redpilled” 14 yr old youtuber who was almost entirely coached by her parents to make “based and redpilled” YouTube videos as a 14 year old. In many of these videos she very explicitly talked about sexual topics. She was groomed by shadman, who proudly drew pornography in the likeness of this literal child. At some point during her 15 minutes of fame, Ethan Ralph decided to grift off her larger following and bring this child onto his stream, calling her the “Killstream Kid.”
> Everyone told him this was creepy and gross and a terrible idea.
> During one of Ralph’s many blackouts, he seemed to not realize he was streaming and decided to stare at pictures of her while breathing heavily. It is alleged he was masturbating. Ralph quickly purged any footage he could find of the incident


remember that ralph crowed and crowed that we were harpy karen and dykes (iirc he called us that?) for thinking there was anything fucked up about it, she lost her youtube channel going on ralphs show, ralph refuses to even comment on if its fucked up to just expect children or any guest really to ruin their lives to boost his metrics for a day and repeated over and over that it was totally fine to have the kid on the show, it wasnt his fault they went after he he said, shes not being told to make content like this by anyone he said, ralph doesnt want to molest her he says, and then this shit happens and he denies and scrubs it like the little piggy bitch he is.


----------



## Ripple (Jul 7, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> Ralph killed Sophs channel for personal gain


Addicts only know how to burn things


----------



## An automatic clown (Jul 7, 2021)

I've been following soph for a while. I regret finding this thread


----------



## Stasi (Jul 7, 2021)

ScamL Likely said:


> He's called others pedos for far less so this is as good as a conviction by his own standards.


Its all starting to make sense. You know that thing some people do where they did something fucked up and accuse someone else of doing that same thing? Like cheaters in a relationship accusing their spouse.

Thats Ralph accusing others of being chomos. He knows he is one himself and is employing this age old deflection tactic.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jul 7, 2021)

Years ago I was in a discord server and the topic of Soph came up. Someone claimed they saw a post on her Instagram about her father raping her when she was 11-12. They said her mother is a drunk mail order Russian bride and the her father is absolutely loaded $$ so the police didn't do anything. 
I never put much stock into the claim.

Unless...?


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 7, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> Years ago I was in a discord server and the topic of Soph came up. Someone claimed they saw a post on her Instagram about her father raping her when she was 11-12. They said her mother is a drunk mail order Russian bride and the her father is absolutely loaded $$ so the police didn't do anything.
> I never put much stock into the claim.
> 
> Unless...?


#TrashBurgerGate


----------



## Spectre_06 (Jul 7, 2021)

Ed Special said:


> suppose i'm retarded (big stretch, i know) and don't know who this FAS-ass thot is... who's this FAS-ass thot?


The child is Soph, a "conservative" thirteen-year-old (at the time) that Ralph, Dick Masterson, Gator, etc. were pimping out as "based" and shit.  Ralph's reasoning was that she has/d 800k followers/subscribers, so it was okay.


----------



## Stasi (Jul 7, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> The child is Soph, a "conservative" thirteen-year-old (at the time) that Ralph, Dick Masterson, Gator, etc. were pimping out as "based" and shit.  Ralph's reasoning was that she has/d 800k followers/subscribers, so it was okay.


_It depends on the age of the child sub count really._
_*Guntone of Cuckad*_​


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 7, 2021)

You know what gunt you fat piggy faggot? Dmca the clip, you said youd protect your copyright right? Even though I don't think you actually have copyright. Flag the soph stream then bitch, claim your bit of intellectual property or stfu. Claim you being a child molesting piece of shit.


----------



## Faggitory (Jul 7, 2021)

Ripple said:


> Soph was a “based and redpilled” 14 yr old youtuber who was almost entirely coached by her parents to make “based and redpilled” YouTube videos as a 14 year old.


Not that I'm doubting you, but has she ever came out and said "HELP! MY FAMILY IS FORCING ME TO BE BASED AND REDPILLED! I'M ACTUALLY A NORMAL CHILD!" or something like that?



Ripple said:


> She was groomed by shadman, who proudly drew pornography in the likeness of this literal child.



Why is it that I've never heard a single good thing that this specific artist has done? I've read about literal diaper shitting furries who managed to accomplish some kind of tangable good for the world, but it seems like Shadman's story is one that just gets worse and worse. Didn't he also draw porn of Keemstar's daughter?


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Jul 8, 2021)

Faggitory said:


> Didn't he also draw porn of Keemstar's daughter?


Yes.


----------



## I am vomit (Jul 8, 2021)

Faggitory said:


> Why is it that I've never heard a single good thing that this specific artist has done? I've read about literal diaper shitting furries who managed to accomplish some kind of tangable good for the world, but it seems like Shadman's story is one that just gets worse and worse. Didn't he also draw porn of Keemstar's daughter?


Yes, he did. And he also drew hillary clinton as a loli during the 2016 election for whatever reason. Called her Hilloli Clitton.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Jul 8, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> God damn that's some creepy shit.  How much older is Faith than Soph anyway?  I don't think there's that big of a gap to be honest.
> 
> Everyone in that circle has some gross pedo moment to them.  One of these days one of them is going to get nailed with CP mark my words.


About 2 years, more or less. I want to say Soph was 14 and change when everything went down around the pillstream and her getting yeeted from the web.


----------



## Jarolleon (Jul 8, 2021)

Null said:


> i never realized how much she looks like soph what the fuck


I remember him losing his shit about a year ago because some troll was saying "Smash or pass Soph" in the chat. At the time I thought it was just a generic (and justified) "fuck pedos" reaction, but it was probably cutting a little too close to home for Ralph.


----------



## Faggitory (Jul 8, 2021)

Big Fat Frog said:


> Yes.


Right, so I've shared rather loose feelings about lolicon and shit like that, cartoons don't have rights even if I don't like the art, but this is some shit that should get you watchlisted IMO. This and the literal sexualization of a Soph, is a bridge too far into real pedophilla to me. Like actual pedophile tendencies. If anything, I just feel kinda sad about the whole situation.

I'm still curious about my first question though, but honestly I'm just going to assume she's being coerced to be some right leaning internet loli for people like Ralph to drool over, so maybe I don't need an answer.



EggNazi said:


> Yes, he did. And he also drew hillary clinton as a loli during the 2016 election for whatever reason. Called her Hilloli Clitton.



Its a shame that while this sounds wild enough to be a joke, it also sounds just wrong enough to be the truth.


----------



## wes (Jul 8, 2021)

IMO, regardless of being "based and redpilled," all the people who voluntarily associated with a barely pubescent child are disgusting. (Not to mention that using a child as a political mouthpiece is a bad look no matter where you fall politically.) It looks _especially_ bad for Gunt, who had a habit of asking chat "smash or pass" for every woman he featured. 

Originally I thought having Soph on was just bad optics for everyone involved but put in the context of this clip and recent Gunt misadventures this is pretty damning.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Jul 8, 2021)

Faggitory said:


> Why is it that I've never heard a single good thing that this specific artist has done? I've read about literal diaper shitting furries who managed to accomplish some kind of tangable good for the world, but it seems like Shadman's story is one that just gets worse and worse. Didn't he also draw porn of Keemstar's daughter?


He draw fan-art of Soph sucking off a ton of microphones (12 year old Soph, not current 16(?)yo Soph)
and he drew Keemstar diddling his own daughter and her orgasming, IIRC. He's a self-confessed pedophile who was literally exiled from Switzerland for drawing violent torture porn of his own mother. Some deep-end coomers will whinge about him not having drawn literal child porn in a year, but, most people, decent or not, have never created child porn in their lives.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Jul 8, 2021)

Seminal Ointments Lain said:


> …and he drew Keemstar diddling his own daughter and her orgasming, IIRC.


I don’t remember hearing about that, but I’m not well-versed on Shad’s lore.



Faggitory said:


> Its a shame that while this sounds wild enough to be a joke, it also sounds just wrong enough to be the truth.



Nah, that’s legit. You can read about all that and worse here.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jul 8, 2021)

Seminal Ointments Lain said:


> He draw fan-art of Soph sucking off a ton of microphones (12 year old Soph, not current 16(?)yo Soph)
> and he drew Keemstar diddling his own daughter and her orgasming, IIRC. He's a self-confessed pedophile who was literally exiled from Switzerland for drawing violent torture porn of his own mother. Some deep-end coomers will whinge about him not having drawn literal child porn in a year, but, most people, decent or not, have never created child porn in their lives.





Big Fat Frog said:


> I don’t remember hearing about that, but I’m not well-versed on Shad’s lore.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, that’s legit. You can read about all that and worse here.


Shadman's art isn't that good, which is the hilarious part.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 8, 2021)

Seminal Ointments Lain said:


> who was literally exiled from Switzerland


imagine being banned from fucking switzerland like some 15th century vampire or a unruly peasant 



Seminal Ointments Lain said:


> He draw fan-art of Soph sucking off a ton of microphones (12 year old Soph, not current 16(?)yo Soph)
> and he drew Keemstar diddling his own daughter and her orgasming, IIRC. He's a self-confessed pedophile who was literally exiled from Switzerland for drawing violent torture porn of his own mother. Some deep-end coomers will whinge about him not having drawn literal child porn in a year, but, most people, decent or not, have never created child porn in their lives.


i forget, didnt gunty get asked about shadman and soph situation?


----------



## Ripple (Jul 9, 2021)

Faggitory said:


> Not that I'm doubting you, but has she ever came out and said "HELP! MY FAMILY IS FORCING ME TO BE BASED AND REDPILLED! I'M ACTUALLY A NORMAL CHILD!" or something like that?


Honestly I can’t really attest to if her views seemed genuine or not. I’ve never watched a video of hers and have no desire to. What I do know is I don’t think a 14 year old is going to hold political views that are fully thought through and formed outside a vacuum. I don’t think that her views or words come wholly from her parents either, that was hyperbole.
I know that she’s a grifter, and the benefactors of that grift are more likely than not her parents.
I know that in the case of Ralph, he said he got her parents permission to have her on after her first appearance.
I know that she’s made videos about white supremacy. I know that she’s streamed with Venti, and Ralph, and Destiny and Fuentes. I know she had an interview with Keemstar at age 11. I know that she had a special role assigned in Shadman’s discord as “daddy’s little girl.” I know that this person drew pornography of her.
If I know this, I’m sure her parents do too, and somehow they haven’t thrown out her computer.
You could say that her parents are just terribly naive and believe their daughter is just following her dream of being an alt-right youtuber and ruining her life early. I personally think they have money in their eyes.
Either way they shouldn’t have a child.

edit: apparently she associated with Dick enough to get a New Project 2. The Diddler Dax jokes write themselves


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Jul 9, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Shadman's art isn't that good, which is the hilarious part.





MeltyTW said:


> i forget, didnt gunty get asked about shadman and soph situation?


No idea, but this is an incestuous group of lowlifes. Pedophiles, trash, rejects, Can you not help but notice there are no good-looking right-wingers? No attractive and successful Wignats and Nazis? And it's not becuase "muh juice wont let us wern"

Make no mistake, Hans Von Gatekeper would never let this rabble be broadcast or published. And you wouldn't disagree with him. These alt-right retards are not underdogs, they're degenerate heels. Shit-smearing sticks swaying in the mud. This is who you associate with when you rabidly regurgitate lolgical statements and fake crime statistics.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Jul 9, 2021)

Ripple said:


> Honestly I can’t really attest to if her views seemed genuine or not.


If I remember correctly, she had some script writer and editor that worked with her. I think the dude was Brazilian, but don’t quote me on that.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jul 9, 2021)

Yes his name is Victor. I believe he is a couple years older than her and does live in Brazil. He used to do editing for that weird looking freak Anthony Fantano but when the buzzfeed article hit Anthony fired him


----------



## Instapot (Jul 9, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> You know what gunt you fat piggy faggot? Dmca the clip, you said youd protect your copyright right? Even though I don't think you actually have copyright. Flag the soph stream then bitch, claim your bit of intellectual property or stfu. Claim you being a child molesting piece of shit.


Gunty said he would only flag down his pay walled content if it wasn't transformative. I'm sure he will move the goal posts for this one though.


----------



## Faggitory (Jul 9, 2021)

wes said:


> IMO, regardless of being "based and redpilled," all the people who voluntarily associated with a barely pubescent child are disgusting. (Not to mention that using a child as a political mouthpiece is a bad look no matter where you fall politically.)


These were the same insults right wingers were throwing at that Greta Thunbreg chick and her crew. Meanwhile, you got Ethan creeping on Soph and shit like that. Ethan sure thinks jokes about a "16 year old" activist is funny here:

https://archive.md/tWonk
Wasn't Soph literally younger than 16 during this? Sorry, this is the first time hearing about her.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 9, 2021)

Instapot said:


> Gunty said he would only flag down his pay walled content if it wasn't transformative. I'm sure he will move the goal posts for this one though.


He already has flagged more than his pay walled stuff, in fact even the first time he used that excuse he flagged non pay walled content too


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 9, 2021)

Seminal Ointments Lain said:


> No attractive and successful Wignats and Nazis?


Same paradox applies to "attractive outspoken leftist" women. 
An antifa dyke is the perfect match to some 5'1'' fat bolding Untermensch wignat, the horseshoe is real.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Jul 9, 2021)

i cant understand what makes a gunt cuck another man
help me understand


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Jul 10, 2021)

Big applause to OP on this one. They should definitely get some kind of custom award.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 12, 2021)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-k...eaceful-sunset-productions.81183/post-9423428 

Ralph rubbing his pecker to Soph is intellectual property of the Kill Report.


----------



## MrBond (Jun 17, 2022)

Since we are talking about lost Gunt media. Does anyone have a clip of Ralph singing karaoke with that purple shirt and sandals? I can't find that clip anywhere and always wanted to see it. I think he was singing Wild Thing.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 17, 2022)

Akashic Retard said:


> I'm confused whether the people in the thread want actual evidence of pedophilia or just want to circle jerk themselves into believing it's true. I'm just not going to bother.


Sorry, the correct term is Hebephile right?  Is that less offensive to your sensibilities?


----------



## Akashic Retard (Jun 17, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Sorry, the correct term is Hebephile right?  Is that less offensive to your sensibilities?


You don't have to capitalize it.

I subscribe to the null school of thought on pedophile accusations: you should have some good evidence for it.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 17, 2022)

Akashic Retard said:


> You don't have to capitalize it.
> 
> I subscribe to the null school of thought on pedophile accusations: you should have some good evidence for it.


We aren’t in a court of law, rather the court of the KF, but circumstantial evidence is still valid. 
The Ebadance is all over the forum.  It’s been here for years.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Jun 17, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> We aren’t in a court of law, rather the court of the KF, but circumstantial evidence is still valid.
> The Ebadance is all over the forum.  It’s been here for years.
> View attachment 3397463View attachment 3397462


Ok


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Jun 17, 2022)

What a freakazoid


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jun 18, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 2340465
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-k...eaceful-sunset-productions.81183/post-9423428
> 
> Ralph rubbing his pecker to Soph is intellectual property of the Kill Report.



He’s using his ex wife’s email? Does he have access to it or does the woman who moved on to a clearly better future woke up one morning to a reminder that she did the right thing


----------



## MrBond (Jun 18, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> He’s using his ex wife’s email? Does he have access to it or does the woman who moved on to a clearly better future woke up one morning to a reminder that she did the right thing



He's always used Nora's email for DMCA strikes. Just like he runs Pantu's twitter account and kept Faith's Phone away from her and she had to hide an "emergency phone" to call her parents from him. He's a controlling, manipulative, abusive sack of shit.


----------



## Pale Empress (Jun 18, 2022)

MrBond said:


> Since we are talking about lost Gunt media. Does anyone have a clip of Ralph singing karaoke with that purple shirt and sandals? I can't find that clip anywhere and always wanted to see it. I think he was singing Wild Thing.


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/gunt-in-tampa-10th-12th-december-2020.81185/page-49#post-7937083


----------



## MrBond (Jun 18, 2022)

Pale Empress said:


> https://kiwifarms.com/threads/gunt-in-tampa-10th-12th-december-2020.81185/page-49#post-7937083


Thank you. Just a small note. Make sure the link says .net not .com otherwise it won't work. Holy shit that was cringe! He looks so stupid up there oh my god lol


----------



## I'mma real anime gurl (Jun 19, 2022)

Soph becoming a A Log would hurt the gunt in a much deeper level but her not becoming Nick Fuentes and having a normal life is a win too.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Jun 21, 2022)

Petition to turn this into a general lost media thread.  Here is the trashburger clip.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## coof coof (Jun 22, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> View attachment 3397463


I hadn't seen many pictures of Faith before. She looks so young I would feel immensely uncomfortable even talking to her in a casual setting and the Gunt is mid 30's. If not pedophilic its close enough that I wouldn't feel bad about calling it that.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 24, 2022)

coof coof said:


> I hadn't seen many pictures of Faith before. She looks so young I would feel immensely uncomfortable even talking to her in a casual setting and the Gunt is mid 30's. If not pedophilic its close enough that I wouldn't feel bad about calling it that.


the masked pic is faith, while she's young she doesn't look like a child like soph (the unmasked pic), they just happen to look very similiar.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 24, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> the masked pic is faith, while she's young she doesn't look like a child like soph (the unmasked pic), *they just happen to look very similiar*.


Totally not a coincidence.


----------



## coof coof (Jun 24, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> the masked pic is faith, while she's young she doesn't look like a child like soph (the unmasked pic), they just happen to look very similiar.


No shit. She looks like she could be 13 or 14, dude. I don't know what your definition of a child is.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 24, 2022)

coof coof said:


> No shit. She looks like she could be 13 or 14, dude. I don't know what your definition of a child is.


They are of two different people homie, one of them is 13. Faith, does not look 13, Soph does.


----------



## coof coof (Jun 24, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> They are of two different people homie, one of them is 13. Faith, does not look 13, Soph does.


Its okay dude, I'm a little autistic too. Is your point that Faith looks older now so that means its fine that she looked extremely underaged when Ralph got in there? Or do you really think this looks like a fully grown adult female that a ~34 year-old man should be fucking? I don't really care to make distinctions with this kind of shit. Saying "w-w-well she's not actually underaged" is the same as saying she's actually a 3000 yearold vampire.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 24, 2022)

coof coof said:


> Its okay dude, I'm a little autistic too. Is your point that Faith looks older now so that means its fine that she looked extremely underaged when Ralph got in there? Or do you really think this looks like a fully grown adult female that a ~34 year-old man should be fucking? I don't really care to make distinctions with this kind of shit. Saying "w-w-well she's not actually underaged" is the same as saying she's actually a 3000 yearold vampire.


Yes, she looks young because she is young. I personally don't think she looks like a child, she looks like a 17-19 year old trashy greasy young woman in those pictures. And no, at 34 ralph should have steered clear, but he's a loser who gets no pussy and he entered into a relationship with a retarded young woman he plucked off of twitter willingly because he's also retarded.


----------



## MadStan (Jun 24, 2022)

Something interesting happened yesterday.

I have NEVER seen a Gunt like Ethan's before - until yesterday. This guy I worked with hides his belly pretty well but his shirt cam off yesterday due to a chemical spill.

And there it was - a Gunt exactly like Ethan's. I asked how it happened as he is about 5' 7" and 228 pounds (so he is a foot taller than Ethan lol). He said it happened when he weighed in at 400 pounds and went onto a lot of drugs. He said it wasn't so much the losing of the weight that did but, but how the body reacted to the sudden loss while on the drugs and how the body processed food and nutrients and yes, the loss was continued and stark as he went from 400 down to 230 pounds in just a few months, but wasn't eating well or sometimes at all.

He said it was the combination and then he got uncomfortable about it so I did not pry any further.

But he did say it will not go away and actually gets worse the more weight he loses, and the only thing that can fix it is surgery.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jun 26, 2022)

MadStan said:


> I asked how it happened


Username checks out.


----------



## Sperglord666 (Jun 27, 2022)

coof coof said:


> Its okay dude, I'm a little autistic too. Is your point that Faith looks older now so that means its fine that she looked extremely underaged when Ralph got in there? Or do you really think this looks like a fully grown adult female that a ~34 year-old man should be fucking? I don't really care to make distinctions with this kind of shit. Saying "w-w-well she's not actually underaged" is the same as saying she's actually a 3000 yearold vampire.


Jesus Christ, that kid still has her teenage acne from puberty 



MadStan said:


> Something interesting happened yesterday.
> 
> I have NEVER seen a Gunt like Ethan's before - until yesterday. This guy I worked with hides his belly pretty well but his shirt cam off yesterday due to a chemical spill.
> 
> ...


You know those fat fuckers that get the gastric bypass surgery and end up looking like a deflated balloon? That's what happens when you stay unhealthy for years on end. Your body adapts to it and it doesn't just go back once you decide to unfuck yourself.


----------



## TayandYou (Jun 28, 2022)

MadStan said:


> the only thing that can fix it is surgery.


Why doesn't Ethan get surgery? He wastes money on escorts but isn't going to fix the one thing about him that people mock the most?

If only Ethan's numerous other faults could be simply resolved with surgery.


----------



## Fuzhou (Jun 30, 2022)

Bonktrash said:


> Why doesn't Ethan get surgery? He wastes money on escorts but isn't going to fix the one thing about him that people mock the most?
> 
> If only Ethan's numerous other faults could be simply resolved with surgery.


He's got a humilation fetish.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Jul 5, 2022)

Jcaesar187: "God I lover her fucking pussy."


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 5, 2022)

White Pride Worldwide said:


> Jcaesar187: "God I lover her fucking pussy."


Another meme I never thought I’d get to use again.


----------



## GuntN7 (Jul 5, 2022)

Has Soph acknowledge the re-surfing of this video ? @Sprate Header reminded me she's still online and made a video about an NFT cult.


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 5, 2022)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Has Soph acknowledge the re-surfing of this video ? @Sprate Header reminded me she's still online and made a video about an NFT cult.


She might have mentioned him on one of the paywalled vids on Censored.TV, but Twitter Search has nothing for "ethan" or "ralph" and she never mentioned or alluded to Ralph in her new YouTube videos.


----------



## GuntN7 (Jul 5, 2022)

Sprate Header said:


> She might have mentioned him on one of the paywalled vids on Censored.TV, but Twitter Search has nothing for "ethan" or "ralph" and she never mentioned or alluded to Ralph in her new YouTube videos.


@SignalBoot @Perspicacity @Christorian X
You know what to do...


----------



## Xarpho (Jul 7, 2022)

coof coof said:


> Its okay dude, I'm a little autistic too. Is your point that Faith looks older now so that means its fine that she looked extremely underaged when Ralph got in there? Or do you really think this looks like a fully grown adult female that a ~34 year-old man should be fucking? I don't really care to make distinctions with this kind of shit. Saying "w-w-well she's not actually underaged" is the same as saying she's actually a 3000 yearold vampire.



It should be noted the mask hides less-flattering facial features. It's the same reason traps and troons use them, so just going after that pic alone isn't truly accurate. Going after Ralph for jailbait is missing the point for the Faith affair, because not only is it missing the element of power dynamics that true pedos crave, Faith was also complicit with her own ulterior motives.

In another world, where Faith and Ralph were a happily married couple, putting their sordid pasts behind them to raise a family, where Matthew Vickers was Ralph's ally and confidant, where going to church was real and not just a grifting larp, and where Ralph dressed like a normal person (with underpants), then it wouldn't really matter that Faith is young and looks like a teenager.

But we _don't_ live in that world. We know what actually happened, and as a result Ralph comes off way worse.


----------



## Seymour Glass (Jul 7, 2022)

TayandYou said:


> Why doesn't Ethan get surgery? He wastes money on escorts but isn't going to fix the one thing about him that people mock the most?
> 
> If only Ethan's numerous other faults could be simply resolved with surgery.


He'd have to actually lose the weight to get an abdominoplasty and look normal afterwards. You can't just lipo your gunt away and have them staple your flesh back to your hips.


----------



## ChristConsciousness (Jul 7, 2022)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> @SignalBoot @Perspicacity @Christorian X
> You know what to do...


Don't bother the kid with this bullshit she's schizo and paranoid enough as it is


----------



## Calefactorite (Jul 8, 2022)

ChristConsciousness said:


> Don't bother the kid with this bullshit she's schizo and paranoid enough as it is


Yeah, let her enjoy life before she turns 18 and Ralph tries to impregnate her.


----------



## VermilionFluttershy (Jul 9, 2022)

Big Fat Frog said:


> Yes.



I don't care how you feel about Keemstar. I'm not a fan of his myself.  But I think we can all agree that his hatred of Shad is completely justified.  Especially since (if memory serves), at the time this was drawn, Keem's daughter _wasn't even a teenager yet._

Anyways, good find, OP. I honestly feel so bad for Soph. I don't know where she is now, but I hope she is safe and I wish her the best.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jul 17, 2022)

Sprate Header said:


> She might have mentioned him on one of the paywalled vids on Censored.TV, but Twitter Search has nothing for "ethan" or "ralph" and she never mentioned or alluded to Ralph in her new YouTube videos.





RickestRickCriminal said:


> Has Soph acknowledge the re-surfing of this video ? @Sprate Header reminded me she's still online and made a video about an NFT cult.


Late but I have been following her for years. She has never mentioned Ralph. No mention of him on any stream or any of her videos (pay walled or not) 

I've always wanted to ask but she has changed her views a bit since that time. Probably just something she'd like to forget.


----------



## GuntN7 (Jul 17, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> I've always wanted to ask but she has changed her views a bit since that time. Probably just something she'd like to forget.


Sadly for her, Ralph doesn't forget. Once his paranoia grows more, gunt will be mentioning her just like Lauren Southern and Nora.


----------



## Keranu (Jul 18, 2022)

I love that this thread regularly gets new posts. You just know Ralph's pig heart rate spikes when he sees a new post, afraid there will be new smoking gun proof he flicks his cocktail weenie to Soph.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jul 20, 2022)

https://youtu.be/rZqTnWxOPZw
		


Turkey Tom did a video about Soph recently. Our favorite Gunted Hobbit gets a mention. Lots of comments referencing the video in the op here where Gunt is believed to have whacked off to a pic of soph at age 14.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 24, 2022)

Youtube decided to recommend my normie account another video, this time on Soph. It was due to the "Minecraft paedophiles" video, which featured Pegmenco.







The merge is complete.


----------



## DigitalSodom (Jul 30, 2022)

I remember seeing this when it happened, and then the clip vanished off the internet for years, and I thought I was crazy cause I could never find anything about it. I'm glad it appeared back.


----------



## Sniggez (Jul 31, 2022)

My god, look at him struggle to type those two words. In the video he presses backspace three times for every letter than appears.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 31, 2022)

Sniggez said:


> My god, look at him struggle to type those two words. In the video he presses backspace three times for every letter than appears.


Makes you wonder what, why, and how Ralph's keyboard got so sticky.


----------



## Keranu (Sep 29, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Makes you wonder what, why, and how Ralph's keyboard got so sticky.


Soph.


----------



## H. Bergeron (Nov 26, 2022)

So this is what happens when you decide to go down the learning about groypers rabbit hole. 

I never knew this girl existed, and I wish I still didn't. And Ralph jerked off to her, because of course he did.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Nov 30, 2022)

H. Bergeron said:


> So this is what happens when you decide to go down the learning about groypers rabbit hole.
> 
> I never knew this girl existed, and I wish I still didn't. And Ralph jerked off to her, because of course he did.


Just wait till you get to the point in the story where you learn about Alice...


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Dec 2, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Just wait till you get to the point in the story where you learn about Alice...


Okay but I think there’s still the sextape with the sniff heard around the world that comes before that


----------

